# Pakistan Helping the Taliban



## AWP (Jun 9, 2008)

File this under "No Shit". The ISI has always helped the Taliban, so why wouldn't they help them now?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080609/ap_on_re_as/afghan_pakistan;_ylt=AuY_ID4DaIQPozpkOL_yflWs0NUE



> KABUL, Afghanistan - Pakistani intelligence agents and paramilitary forces have helped train Taliban insurgents and have given them information about American troop movements in Afghanistan, said a report published Monday by a U.S. think tank.


----------

